# Other Pythons > Blood Pythons >  I think Bloods are the.....

## HelicopterPilot

I think that Bloods are going to be the Next big thing in morphs. I know that most of you know this ,but some people haven't noticed. Well I think that Blood Pythons are going to get as popular as Ball Pythons. Soon when someone says BP they will ask ,"Do you mean Ball Pythons or Blood Pythons"


Well who agrees with my Hypothesis

----------


## mr~python

i dont know, but it would be cool to see some piebald/pastel bloods and what not.

----------


## ddbjdealer

The mere fact that Bloods are nippy and I think the last poll you created proved that not many thought it to be a good starter snake or a snake for a beginner, that they'll never reach the popularity of a snake that can be owned by ANYONE (that can get basic husbandry correct).  Bloods are far less forgiving, from what I've heard, of husbandry mistakes.  If Bloods got as popular or more than BP's, there'd be a lot of sick/dead/sad snakes out there I'm afraid.

Don't misconstrue what I'm saying... I think Bloods are awesome, beautiful creatures.  Just don't think they'll ever be as popular as the Ball, that's all.

----------


## RWillinnable

Bloods are beautiful, but I don't think I would want to deal with a 40+ pound snake.

Rachel

----------


## HelicopterPilot

Hmm maybe I should of thought before voting. Well no one can be right or wrong since it is opinion. I hope there at least as many morphs for Bloods as Ball Pythons

----------


## Python-77

The biggest reason bloods will never get as popular as Balls is the simple fact that they are very nippy when young. Now many people have spoken this "I can deal with a nippy snake" but when it comes down to it many of those can not deal with a nippy snake. They wont hold it so it will never get used to being held and it will not calm down. They will lose interest in the snake and the care will suffer for it.

----------


## HelicopterPilot

> They wont hold it so it will never get used to being held and it will not calm down.


 
I never knew of people like that. If they are really scared of them being nippy they should wear gloves or sumtin during the tameing down stage. 

Are Bloods really as nippy as I heard they are. There is a difference between nippy and agressive though right?

----------


## Python-77

> I never knew of people like that. If they are really scared of them being nippy they should wear gloves or sumtin during the tameing down stage. 
> 
> Are Bloods really as nippy as I heard they are. There is a difference between nippy and agressive though right?


Some are really Nippy, some calm down fast it all depends on the individual snake and the keeper. If the Keeper is keeping the snake properly there will be alot less stress on the snake and it will be more relaxed and less defensive.

----------


## Kara

Balls & bloods are apples & oranges - you can't compare the two side by side & expect the same phenomenon to happen that has with ball python morphs. 

That said, bloods are going to be VERY popular (and already are) in their own right. 

K~

----------


## ROYAL PYTHON 13

*I think the ballpython is always going to be the best pyhton there is but maybe the bloodpython might turn out to be very popular.*

----------


## daniel1983

> I think that Bloods are going to be the Next big thing in morphs. I know that most of you know this ,but some people haven't noticed. Well I think that Blood Pythons are going to get as popular as Ball Pythons. Soon when someone says BP they will ask ,"Do you mean Ball Pythons or Blood Pythons"
> 
> Well who agrees with my Hypothesis


What leads you to believe that blood pythons are going to surpass ball pythons? I would like to know the logical thought and facts behind that hypothesis.

----------


## Shelby

To me they are in a different category. A ball is a good starter snake.. a small python.

A blood? C'mon a 40 lb python with the girth of a football isn't a small beginner's snake. Yes, I do think they will gain in popularity, but with a different set of people from the ball python people.. if that makes any sense.

----------


## Emilio

definitely right from what i've heard from many experienced people is that they the bloods are much more aggresive

----------


## Emilio

very aggresive snakes, some obese ones out their from what i've seen close up. they hiss when approached for handling.blame that  approach on people around the snake or not a ball would not do that either way

----------


## Shelby

How many blood do you know, Emilio? Neither of mine are aggressive.. yes, as babies they were, (as are most boids) but now they are quite tame.

Bloods are heavy bodied, they are not supposed to be obese. They look 'fat' but a healthy one really isn't.

Plenty of snakes hiss without biting.. Kara had her big sumatran short tail at the NARBC show and she explained how she was 'talking' not suggesting aggression. It was easy to see this snake was very tame.

I have been hissed at by baby ball pythons as well.. as I said above, this is normal for most young boids.. not all BPs hiss as babies, but it's not unusual.

----------

_SGExotics_ (08-23-2009)

----------


## Smulkin

> they hiss when approached for handling.blame that approach on people around the snake or not a ball would not do that either way


 
Ask Smynx about her irrascible female BP that not only hisses but goes after "intruders" on a pretty regular basis . . . or my son's black blood who is about the most tractable snake in the house.

----------


## The Cannibal Monkey

I WOULD say their size would keep them from being as popular as balls, but I've heard red-tail boas are very popular and they get pretty big themselves! 


It'd be really interesting to see some new morphs from them, they are very very beautiful snakes.

----------


## Lobo_Reptiles

My baby Blood Python is actually the calmest of all of my snakes. However, I don't believe they will ever pass Ball Pythons. For one, Ball Pythons are less expensive and easier to care for and are also readily available. I haven't dealt with a nippy Blood, but I've heard stories.

Yes, Blood Pythons are very picky with humidity and enclosures. They just aren't good beginner snakes. Ball Pythons will always be good beginner snakes thus more people will be inclined to get them and probably get more  :Wink:

----------


## stykthyn

I picked up my blood after a five year hiatus from herping. Jonsey is definietly one of the calmest snakes I have ever had, definitely the calmest blood I have ever seen(never struck/bitten me), but he was definitely a challenge to acclimate. I made several mistakes right off the bat and found myself wonderuing why I didnt get a BP or RTB. He's doing better now though and I wouldn't trade him for anything! Did I mention he is an anytheristic stripe? Hands down the coolest snake I have ever had! But due to cost issues and level of difficulty, I dont think bloods can hope to compete with balls.

----------


## Smulkin

> Did I mention he is an anytheristic stripe?



OOooh now you know that begs for some pictures!  We're feinds like that - feel free to head over to the gallery and upload some!  (a belated) welcome to the site!

----------


## Shelby

Anery blood? I have never heard of such a thing.

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

yes, it is true Bloods are beautiful snakes, but i doubt they will match the ball in temperament. I heard they can be downright nasy....i met a zoologist at a reptile show who had gotten 8 stitches and a severed tendon in his wrist from a blood. Even the meanest ball python, which is very uncommon in the first place, couldn't really do that kind of damage!

----------


## Shelby

Most CBB bloods that are handled gently and consistently are anything but nasty. They can be great pets.

----------


## Colin Vestrand

a bite that bad sounds like a misplaced feeding response... 
every blood i've held was pretty docile, even the babies.

----------


## Kara

Wow...that's the worst blood bite I've *ever* heard of...sounds more like a retic, scrub or big Burm!

I've taken some nasty hits from bloods - both defensive & feeding - and none were that bad.  Guess he shouldn't have pulled away!   :Wink: 

Bloods can absolutely match ball pythons for temperament, BTW.  Not consistently 100% across the board, but they certainly aren't the monsters that  people who have little to no experience with the species make them out to be.

Regardless, they're not an ideal match for beginners or otherwise uninitiated keepers, and do require a solid set of husbandry skills and "snake sense" to keep correctly.  

 :Smile: 

K~

----------


## no teeth

I think bloods will get very popular soon. A lot of the local breeders and pet stores who carry bloods agree as well. They're hunted in there homes and soon might become endangered and if that happens they will be sought after by most breeders. I love them either way.

----------


## recycling goddess

i think they are really a gorgeous snake!!!

----------


## Viper210

> I think that Bloods are going to be the Next big thing in morphs. I know that most of you know this ,but some people haven't noticed. Well I think that Blood Pythons are going to get as popular as Ball Pythons. Soon when someone says BP they will ask ,"Do you mean Ball Pythons or Blood Pythons"
> 
> 
> Well who agrees with my Hypothesis


 
Dude your so right I back you 110%!!

----------


## Ginevive

I picked the third choice. I personally don't see them as being as big as BPs; although I would love to see what breeders could come up with them! I would love to see a Leucy, or at least an albino; I am not up on them that much, and unsure if the quantities and wild oddball types are being exported to the US like they are with balls.

----------


## snakey68

> Wow...that's the worst blood bite I've *ever* heard of...sounds more like a retic, scrub or big Burm!
> 
> I've taken some nasty hits from bloods - both defensive & feeding - and none were that bad.  Guess he shouldn't have pulled away!  
> 
> Bloods can absolutely match ball pythons for temperament, BTW.  Not consistently 100% across the board, but they certainly aren't the monsters that  people who have little to no experience with the species make them out to be.
> 
> Regardless, they're not an ideal match for beginners or otherwise uninitiated keepers, and do require a solid set of husbandry skills and "snake sense" to keep correctly.  
> 
> 
> ...



sums up my own feeling as well this post good points.  I tend to see most people that have never had one or have had very little experience with them making judgements about their "Nasty" streak ..........which I have yet to see having kept them for a few years myself.  My male red blood is a big puppy who only hisses and has never struck once from a 12" hatchling to the 5ft 20 odd Ib lump of charm he is now.

My female on the other hand has had a couple of go's at me but she is young and I have had Balls that were more aggressive than she in terms of striking , but the bigger she gets the calmer she gets which I find to be true of alot of species.

I do agree they are not a good match for beginners and you do need "snake sense" to deal with them which will reduce the amount of times you are actually struck at.

on being as popular as Balls I dont see it happening for the simple reason they are far bigger and their needs are more precise.  Their reputation will take a while to simmer down as well but I certainly think they are more popular now and still gaining in popularity.

A very powerful snake full grown you have to have experience behind you with these in most cases , thats not to say a beginner cant do well with one I am talking in general.

great snakes though and impressive animals. :Smile:

----------


## uro1001

> *I think the ballpython is always going to be the best pyhton there is but maybe the bloodpython might turn out to be very popular.*


 a ball python is no better than any other snake it is just more popular  :Smile: 

as for popularity, no snake(possible corns) will ever have enough morphs as the ball python. why? well first africa has very little exporting laws(most morphs occur in the wild) meaning thousands can be exported each year. sumatra and borneo have stricter laws thus making most blood morphs appearing in the wild will be picked off at a young age.

temperment-bloods are like any somewhat larger snake-a bad rep. my female blood(now 3  1/2 foot) is one of the calmest snakes i own, infact ive got a baby pastel bp that strikes at anything moving in his enclosure. bloods are heavy bodied snakes and if dealt with the right keeper are very easy to avoid getting bit.
just my 2 cents  :Smile:

----------


## tmlowe5704

Not taking the time to read every post already made, I have to disagree with the original poster. I feel that because of the young aggression problems and the possibility of the adult size, these will never be anywhere near as popular of a pet as ball pythons.

----------


## stangs13

> a ball python is no better than any other snake it is just more popular 
> 
> as for popularity, *no snake(possible corns) will ever have enough morphs as the ball python.* why? well first africa has very little exporting laws(most morphs occur in the wild) meaning thousands can be exported each year. sumatra and borneo have stricter laws thus making most blood morphs appearing in the wild will be picked off at a young age.
> 
> temperment-bloods are like any somewhat larger snake-a bad rep. my female blood(now 3 1/2 foot) is one of the calmest snakes i own, infact ive got a baby pastel bp that strikes at anything moving in his enclosure. bloods are heavy bodied snakes and if dealt with the right keeper are very easy to avoid getting bit.
> just my 2 cents


Wow, an old thread...


     I will have to disagree. Cornsnakes easily have more morphs than Ball Pythons!  Retics, are coming up fast. Don't put these other snake species down! Ball Pythons have a disadvantege, they dont produce nearly as many eggs as corns or retics do, corns can also double clutch, and on rare occations triple clutch, herefore, they can get a certain morph bred out quicker. Not saying Ball Pythons don't have a great variety of morphs, which they do, they just arn't the species with the most morphs!! They sure are the  most exspencive. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## juddb

Im a crip!!!! So i hate the bloods.... Cheesy i know, sorry  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sausage

> Im a crip!!!! So i hate the bloods.... Cheesy i know, sorry


 :Disbelief:   :Ohmygod:

----------


## twiztard

I think they will be big but not as big a Ball pythons they are still illegal in some places especailly here where I am...

We cannot seem to get any big snakes here, even some Carpets are considered Illegal even tho they are sold at pet stores  :Confused:  Oh well lol at leaset we can still have Carpets  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## andwhy6

i think the biggest factor on them not gettin as popular as BP's would have to be the size. not very many people who are looking to get into snakes want one that is going to get that large to begin. I really want a blood tho! its not really sayin much tho cuz my life list is something like an ablino burm,  GTP, and RTB not to mention my BP project. lol   :Rolleyes2:

----------


## CODIE

why arent borneos more popular? smaller size maybe better disposition some would say. i dont see bloods ever being as popular as balls just because of there reputation wich can be true and there size i love bloods and have a few but just dont see it happening as much as i want it to.

----------


## Sasquatch Art

I have seen many people go to reptile cons and pic up a snake and have no clue the size or expense that particular animal will be. Yet it has pretty colors so many don't think of the future. 

Due to the length of them the demand may grow. But they do have a bad rap to many people. The last Reptile Con I went to Bloods were the majority there. With the morphs coming out like the Albino and Ivory they may be desired; however, I don't see them ever getting near to out do the Ball Pythons.

But then I didn't see Ret. getting that popular due to their size  :eek: . But I was proved wrong.

----------


## Chuck

I think you will see carpets take that title way before bloods. I think the morphs beginning to come from carpets is and are going to be far more appealing to reptile lovers. However I don't see ball pythons falling off in popularity enough to make much of a difference.


Chuck

----------


## Monty

I don't think they will be as popular just because they are really picky about husbandy.

----------


## littleindiangirl

> I don't think they will be as popular just because they are really picky about husbandy.


Where are they picky about husbandry? They require lower temps and the same humidity??  :Wink:  Sounds easier to me regarding husbandry... lol

----------


## Monty

from everyone i know who owns them that ive talked too about them they said they have been the hardest and pickest about fresh water and security

----------


## littleindiangirl

> from everyone i know who owns them that ive talked too about them they said they have been the hardest and pickest about fresh water and security


Man... sorry for those guys. They must have some tough bloods...

I guess my little angels are just sweet as pie and a blessing.

Bloods aren't hard to keep, the fat slugs can be puppy dog sweet.
Great feeding response, calm disposition, GORGEOUS.... I'm in love with em.  :Very Happy:  

Like any snake, they can be a handful and present some of their natural behavior if not exposed to people often (there are always exceptions to that).

The bloods are for those that want larger snakes than a BP, but don't have room for a giant.

----------


## Hardwikk

Blood Pythons aren't beginner snakes, so they have a long way to go to be as popular as Ball Pythons. I still love Bloods (because they have great colors and are really fat [I love fat snakes; That's why I got a Hognose]) but they're not that easy to care for.

----------


## Earl

The only problems I've had with mine are the arguments over the TV remote. Darn snake just gets all grumpy if he misses 1 minute of the Dog Whisperer.  :Weirdface:

----------


## Kara

> Bloods aren't hard to keep, the fat slugs can be puppy dog sweet.
> Great feeding response, calm disposition, GORGEOUS.... I'm in love with em.


Ditto that, *but...*

They aren't as forgiving of husbandry mistakes.  What comes as "no-brainer" stuff to keepers with more experience can sometimes be stumbling blocks for folks who haven't kept snakes long, or who have only kept one or two specimens.  Bloods don't always handle the "keeper learning curve" as well as other frequently-kept species. 

Just my $.02...

----------


## littleindiangirl

> The only problems I've had with mine are the arguments over the TV remote. Darn snake just gets all grumpy if he misses 1 minute of the Dog Whisperer.


Me too, love Cesar Milan! *THATS A BITE!!!*

----------


## NateDogg13

Would be nice for bloods to become a lil more popular, maybe we could get some more morphs out of em. I like my blood more than my balls, after he comes out hes more calm than both my balls and hes still pretty small. But I do think the size will be the main reason they wont be as popular, their rep as biters is going down but that will still take years. My 6 ft boa still doesnt even come close to comparing the size (girth) of a blood. My boa only weighs 9 lbs compared to a 6 ft blood that can weigh 35 lbs

----------


## pythontricker

i think gtp's  will be the next big thing. i dont know thats just my opinion.

----------


## snakey68

> Ditto that, *but...*
> 
> They aren't as forgiving of husbandry mistakes.  What comes as "no-brainer" stuff to keepers with more experience can sometimes be stumbling blocks for folks who haven't kept snakes long, or who have only kept one or two specimens.  Bloods don't always handle the "keeper learning curve" as well as other frequently-kept species. 
> 
> Just my $.02...



EXACTLY thats the big difference with Bloods. What you can get away with through lack of experience and understanding with other species of snakes you can't with these animals.

They are not a species to "learn on" imo and while they can be puppy dog tame etc they do require an understanding that differs from a beginner snake for example.

Corns and Kings are ideal for beginners then perhaps a step up imo is pythons when your dealing with temps and humidity with some flexibility ........then comes bloods that require more precise husbandry and understanding.

thats not to say no beginner can keep a blood but for the masses with little or no experience its not an ideal 1st snake.

just my opinion though. :Smile:

----------


## snakelady

Bloods are beautiful. 

If they get too popular and too cheep many people who aren't ready for them will get a hatching then it will be on craigslist in 4 months.

----------

